# Rebooted twice since L211 to eliminate stretch



## bbriggs (Dec 17, 2003)

Last night and tonight I've had to reboot to eliminate stretched 4x3. Unit not responsive to changing stretch until after reboot, though it was OK this AM and OK earlier last night. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## indyras (Jan 20, 2004)

I also had this problem earlier today. I also had to reboot to fix it. I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

bbriggs said:


> Last night and tonight I've had to reboot to eliminate stretched 4x3. Unit not responsive to changing stretch until after reboot, though it was OK this AM and OK earlier last night. Anyone else have this problem?


I haven't noticed this particular behavior, but have noticed on one of my OTA digital stations, I can't change the gray bars on the side to change to black bars. It only goes from gray bars to stretch to zoom and no black bars? Who knows what's going on now?


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

bbriggs said:


> Last night and tonight I've had to reboot to eliminate stretched 4x3. Unit not responsive to changing stretch until after reboot, though it was OK this AM and OK earlier last night. Anyone else have this problem?


Yep, me too. I think this is listed in the bugs section here,

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36124

Cheers,
-Keith


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

lujan - if the local station is broadcasting the gray bars as part of their signal (like WCBS-DT does, and like 2 of our local Denver stations do), then you can't change them to black because they are encoded in the signal you are receiving.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> lujan - if the local station is broadcasting the gray bars as part of their signal (like WCBS-DT does, and like 2 of our local Denver stations do), then you can't change them to black because they are encoded in the signal you are receiving.


Thanks Mark, I'll check with the local engineer to see if thats is the way it is being broadcast.


----------



## Dithermaster (Jan 27, 2004)

When you go into the guide, do the gray bars show up in the upper-right quadrant picture? If so, they are being broadcast and not added by the 921. Plus, you'll note that the 921 gray bars fade in. Bars sent in the signal don't.
///[email protected]


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

I've also had the 'stuck' aspect problem a couple times with L211. A reboot fixes it, but it's very annoying. I've also started seeing 'flickering' on SD programs, which a reboot also fixes. I'm definitely having to reboot the 921 more often with this patch than with the previous one.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Dithermaster said:


> When you go into the guide, do the gray bars show up in the upper-right quadrant picture? If so, they are being broadcast and not added by the 921. Plus, you'll note that the 921 gray bars fade in. Bars sent in the signal don't.
> ///[email protected]


Yes, they do show up on the upper right when pressing the guide. Thanks for letting me know about this. At least, now I know it's not the 921.


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

rjenkins said:


> I've also had the 'stuck' aspect problem a couple times with L211. A reboot fixes it, but it's very annoying. I've also started seeing 'flickering' on SD programs, which a reboot also fixes. I'm definitely having to reboot the 921 more often with this patch than with the previous one.


Cycling through the 921 aspect ratios seems to correct the flickering for me. i.e. push the "*" button and get back to the aspect you were viewing. It somehow resets the buffers the video scaler is using.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

moviegoerman said:


> Cycling through the 921 aspect ratios seems to correct the flickering for me. i.e. push the "*" button and get back to the aspect you were viewing. It somehow resets the buffers the video scaler is using.


Different problem. This problem is the 921 stuck in stretch mode even when you have aspect set to normal, and pressing the "*" key on the remote elicits no response form the 921 whatsoever; have to reboot to get unstuck.

Cheers,
-Keith


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

bbriggs said:


> Last night and tonight I've had to reboot to eliminate stretched 4x3. Unit not responsive to changing stretch until after reboot, though it was OK this AM and OK earlier last night. Anyone else have this problem?


This is very interesting. Even though my current 921 is now slated for RMA change-out for (I think) an unrelated issue (and BTW thanks for the help on that Mark); since the L211 download I've had to power-plug reboot 4 times to recover from a similar lockup problem. In my case what happens is the unit will stop responding to the SD/HD mode change button (on either the remote or front panel). Last time it happened I even tried forcing it to switch by going into the display settings and selecting 480i - nope. Sometimes it sticks in HD other times its SD. This is new since L211 - go figure&#8230;


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have found the format button will stop working at times and a power cord reboot the only way to fix it. I also noticed that when I switch from hd to sd mode( to feed the tv in my computer room) the hd/sd button stops working. The only way to get back to hd is through the menu itself . A powercord reboot fixes that too.

I had stopped doing my daily manual powercord reboots and let the receiver do them by themselves in the morning, but I don't think the receiver has been doing them. I can tell because my timers show the day before starting the list instead of the next available timer for that day. So back to the daily manual powercord reboots. 

The only thing good I see that came out of this software so far ; 
1)NO MORE BLue line problem. 
2)No more hitting stop ,stops all recordings. 

The bad things beside the ones mentioned above; 
1) No psip information for my locals. This is a problem for me since I sub to Houston locals but receive Beaumont ota digital stations. NO guide information for me. 
2) NO way to stop a recording if you decide to hit record. It won't stop unless you go into the pvr screen to hit stop and sometimes that won't even stop it. 
3) The verticle lines through the pip window with washed out color etc, using the guide. 
4) Still no Dish home . Doesn't surprise me when you consider the 721 still doesn't have all the applications working yet. 

We still have some problems that need to be fixed. I guess by next September we will have a stable working receiver ; going on the 18 months needed to get a stable 721 receiver.


----------



## bbriggs (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm at about a reboot a day to control the stuck in stretch mode thing, though a soft reboot seems to do the trick. Definately not the aspect ratio setting, the format button becomes unresponsive. It may correlate with switching to an HD station and then switching back, but it doesn't happen every time. Having to reboot a box that was working fine only minutes before reminds me of the early days with the 508, though that was every other day and it rebooted fast. L211 is a step backwards in my home.

One positive aspect of L211, however, is I can add my OTA locals to my favorites list so everyone can see there is no guide data provided by the Dish Network software.


----------

